# Any reptile shows coming up??



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

Never been to one before, was going to go to the kempton park show last year but didnt end up going 

Want to start a new collection of reptiles/snakes as got more time now so want to go to a show or two this year!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

This years Kempton park show on the 14th of August. : victory:


----------



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

Great thank you!


----------



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

Didnt realise it was a 6hour journey on the train with 2 train changes inbetween  do you think there'll be any coaches going? 

Im based near swansea


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Ashtonsmum said:


> Didnt realise it was a 6hour journey on the train with 2 train changes inbetween  do you think there'll be any coaches going?
> 
> Im based near swansea


Its gonna be difficult for you definitely, could you not drive. That could cut it to about 4 hours


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

gaz140 said:


> Its gonna be difficult for you definitely, could you not drive. That could cut it to about 4 hours


And with Sunday train service as well.
Good look to you. : victory:
You looking to get anything special?


----------



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

not as such, thinking about buying a few beardies/royals. 

I cant drive so driving isnt an option unfortunately! Gutted!


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

one in durham in october apparently. looks like its gunna be a good day


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Kidderminster this Sunday! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...102-creaks-2011-kidderminster-show-dates.html


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't wait for kempton - can't you see if anyone will pick up for you or if a courier can?


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> This years Kempton park show on the 14th of August. : victory:


I was thinking of going to this one for a look, anyone been to one here before? 

If so, Is it worth the 3 hour round trip?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Ashtonsmum I have sent you a message


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> I was thinking of going to this one for a look, anyone been to one here before?
> 
> If so, Is it worth the 3 hour round trip?


Judging by the reports from last year it should be great. :2thumb:
And they are using both floors this year. : victory:


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

I went to Doncaster, kempton and Kidderminster last year. I personally thought Kempton last year was overcrowded and as the doors were not allowed to be left open by the guys manning the door it got too hot and uncomfortable. They did


----------



## nmcnaught (Jan 22, 2010)

Have a good choice of animals, but as there was a limit on numbers in the hall there were a good number of people queued for hours. I can say though that the staff were great and brought water out to those still queuing after a few hours. Kidderminster had a lot more space than Kempton and gets my vote due to there being plenty of room to see animals and talk to the stall holders without feeling pressurised to move on. Zak who helped organise kiddy was also very helpful on the 2 days at kiddy !


----------



## Birty (Apr 4, 2011)

anyone know of any shows coming up around the south west area? sorry to steal thred but kinda relevant 

cheers


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

nmcnaught said:


> Zak who helped organise kiddy was also very helpful on the 2 days at kiddy !


Ah thanks. I am no longer involved in the organisation of the CREAKS events due to moving away from the area (helps actually being around to speak to venues etc) but friends are still organising it and its going strong.


----------

